# Newbie here looking for some help please.



## Caroline Klein (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi and first I'd like to say it is great to be here and registered to the forum ^_^ really looking forward to seeing everything and learning tips.
The thing I need help with is weathering glass (or plastic or acetate rather ) to make it look aged,dirty and unwashed, be it windows or cabinet glass or car windows I can't seem to find any tutorials on this subject out there.So can anyone direct me to some if possible please?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hello Caroline Klein! And welcome to the forum. That is an interesting question. I have used model railroad paints in the paste to dirty up windows. They have dust and different colors of dirt or earth to choose from. You can also use pastel chalks to add some texture. One other ideal would be to use deluted white glue in layers until you get the effect you want. I think deluted tempera paints would also work. :cheers2:

Come back and show us your outcomes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Caroline Klein (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you Milton I will try some of those out


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I found this post in one of the photos thread. Not sure of the product or technique used and it is probable a bit thicker than you want, but the overall look is good for an old windshield.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/6278489-post62.html


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

As with Miltons suggestion,I use diluted glue,or you can use a spray by Krylon called Sea glass,it comes in green,blue and clear,it gives the glass a frosted look,easy to use too.


----------

